# Help with photo presentation



## Maine Digger (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi all, here's a practice shot I took.  I believe it has a good footprint, but now I have to work on lighting technique and focus. Compare it to the marble shot that follows after.  Kawdog, I would really appreciate some feedback from a 'pro'[8D]


----------



## Maine Digger (Mar 30, 2004)

I almost think marbles are easier!


----------



## Kim (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Guys
 Very nice Norm, you will have to draw me a picture for the set up you are using, lol.  It is amazing how nice the bottles come out in the pics, soon we will be expecting professional shots on the cover of a bottle mag.  The photoshop is a good program and it is lots of fun as well.
 Regards Kim


----------

